# Problem mit Frames - Verlinkung und bestimmte Seite anzeigen



## shine99 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Profis!

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Website zu erstellen und auf ein Problem gestoßen:

Ich habe eine Frameseite (links "Navigation" und rechts "Hauptframe") und lasse bei manchen Menüpunkten der Navigationsseite im Hauptframe eine weitere Frameseite erscheinen, da ich für einige Kapitel meiner Website ein Untermenü benötige (oben "Hauptframe2", unten "Navigation2").

Wenn ich nun eine Textseite im Kapitel "ABC" angezeigt habe und von dort aus über einen Link in ein anderes Kapitel "DEF" wechseln möchte, dann tausche ich mittels _parent die eine Frameseite ("ABC") gegen die andere Frameseite ("DEF") aus.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich in der neuen Frameseite im "Hauptframe2" eine bestimmte Seite angezeigt haben möchte. Gibt es da eine Art Weiterleitungsfunktion? Von Haus aus diese Seite in der Frameseite festlegen macht für mich keinen Sinn, da sehr oft ein Kapitelsprung vorkommt.

Ich hoffe, ich hab das jetzt nicht zu kompliziert geschildert :-\

Vielen Dank schonmal für Hilfe!


----------



## tombe (9. Januar 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich was du mit der "bestimmten Seite" im Hauptframe 2 meinst.

Soll diese Seite als Standardseite angezeigt werden wenn nur das zusätzliche Menü angezeigt wird oder was meinst du damit?

Zur Not mach vielleicht mal ein Bild zum besseren Verständnis.


----------

